# Pivot Vault



## ayceejay (1 Aug 2013)

Has anyone seen or tried one of these yet? From the pictures it would certainly be a candidate for the prettiest CX bike but looks are not everything.


----------



## Howard (2 Aug 2013)

Niche US manufacturer? Not likely to see one around here, although it's interesting that Upgrade are apparently the UK distro (they deal with all the Tekro stuff).

Frame / Fork is probably crabon open mold, which, like Eastway, makes the price tag difficult to stomach.


----------



## VamP (2 Aug 2013)

I am not a fan of these humped top tubes ala Crux. In fact, they are a bit of a pet hate of mine.


----------

